# A Win For Gun Rights: Fed Judge Overturns Maryland Rules



## JBS (Mar 5, 2012)

Gun rights advocates have reason to smile today; a victory in Maryland on this issue is a victory for every State.



> "A citizen may not be required to offer a 'good and substantial reason' why he should be permitted to exercise his rights," Legg wrote. "The right's existence is all the reason he needs."
> 
> Plaintiff Raymond Woollard obtained a handgun permit after fighting with an intruder in his Hampstead home in 2002, but was denied a renewal in 2009 because he could not show he had been subject to "threats occurring beyond his residence."
> 
> ...




http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...les-maryland-gun-permit-law-unconstitutional/


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2012)

> "In addition to self-defense, the (Second Amendment) right was also understood to allow for militia membership and hunting. To secure these rights, the Second Amendment's protections must extend beyond the home: *neither hunting nor militia training is a household activity, and 'self-defense has to take place wherever (a) person happens to be,*'" Legg wrote.


 
Brilliant.


----------



## Boon (Mar 5, 2012)

That was one of the reasons I moved from MD to VA.  The concealed carry permit application is ridiculous.


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully they'll fix that shit soon! They have three weeks to get it right! ;)

Here's the judge's opinion (good read): http://marylandshallissue.org/share/opinions/Woollard_Opinion.pdf


----------



## 0699 (Mar 6, 2012)

Boon said:


> That was one of the reasons I moved from MD to VA. The concealed carry permit application is ridiculous.


 
And the reason I don't want to go home.  My aunt & uncle offered to pass on the family home to me (they have no kids of their own) when they die.  Right on the Potomac; it's the closest thing I have to a childhood home as we moved frequently when I was a child.  The only consistent memories I have of "home" as a child are with my grandfather there at his house.  I used to conduct amphibious assaults from his rowboat; portent of things to come I guess. 

But knowing I have to lock up my weapons when I cross over the Nice Bridge make me want to stay in Virginia...


----------



## Headshot (Mar 6, 2012)

It's always good to see plain old bare basic common sense win a rightful victory over hair splitting.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Does this mean our VA cc's will be good in MD now, or in the near future?

RF 1


----------

